# clownfish and frogspawn corals?



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

If I got a clownfish and it decided that my frogspawn corals were "its" sea anemone, would it damage/hurt the frogspawn?

And, is it better to get one clownfish or two at the same time?

I'm thinking about the Clarki clownfish, that PetCo has because I like that they are captive bred.

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Clarki Clown Fish are one of the meantest Clown Fish you can own. They'll even come after you when your cleaning the inside glass. It would be better if you added the Clowns at the same time, this will keep the territorial fighting down, and they'll set up shop. They won't hurt the Frogpawn, these guys will host just about anything. The Clarki even get teeth, and I put them up there with the Maroon Clown as far as mean.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

One of my LFSes carries tank bred Occelaris clowns, so they should be available.


----------

